# Fly-by smap



## vaiopup (May 11, 2010)

Hi 

How you guys doing?
Hope y'all are still crunching hard


----------



## hat (May 11, 2010)

Hello sir.

Yep, crunching harder than ever before. We can produce 2 million points per day by ourselves now


----------



## [Ion] (May 11, 2010)

We're still doing great, glad to see you!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2010)

holy crap, didn't see pup swing by.  Although I already greeted you, i'll do it again.  Nice to see you here pup 

Where's the mousie?  She ain't stopping by this time?


----------



## vaiopup (May 16, 2010)

Only 2 mil?

Slackers 

Good work folks 

Mousie?........Base Camp?.........No idea.

Doing my own thing.

Best wishes to Stan.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2010)

vaiopup said:


> Only 2 mil?
> 
> Slackers
> 
> ...



Sorry pup, didn't know you were doing your own thing.  Anyways, thanks for stopping by though bro


----------



## vaiopup (May 16, 2010)

Wow, been back a day and no infractions?

WTF......mods on vacation?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2010)

vaiopup said:


> Wow, been back a day and no infractions?
> 
> WTF......mods on vacation?



Hey, mods need vacation too you know!


----------

